# HELP? ASAP (recipe crisis)



## inmylane (Feb 11, 2018)

can anyone tell me how to make ROASTED BELL PEPPER & TOMATO SOUP WITH CROUTON.. ingredients and preparation... for 2 folks

and a COMPOUND SALAD with ingredients like these; lettuce, tomato, carrots, peppers, onions, cucumber ... dressed with lime vinaigrette... preparation... for 2 folks

i'd really appreciate.. thanks


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

You can Google it. The Food Network has a recipe that doesn't look too bad.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...tomato-and-roasted-pepper-soup-recipe-1923671


----------

